# what benefits if any has using hgh had on your skin



## jturk (Feb 26, 2011)

& what dosage are you taking?


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 26, 2011)

jturk said:


> & what dosage are you taking?


Im not being rude, Man do your homework!!!!


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 26, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Im not being rude, Man do your homework!!!!


 Ok. your a newbie so I wont be rude like my previous statement. Hgh makes your skin look fucking amazing, it repairs collagen, tightens wrinle areas, its almost like getting a micro face peel. Im 33 and still have baby ass skin. However, while on hgh your body actually thinks it back in pre-puberty area, so breakouts can occur, Ive never broken out on growth, but friends of mine have. If you are looking for anti aging, 3ius daily. Most people dont realize but, up til about 30 35, years old you produce around 2ius naturally daily. Google these questions on the net. you will find a shit load of info. I hope this helps.......


----------

